# "T5" lights? Tek light fixtures? Nova ex.? Catalina? Need some help



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

♠ I have been using Coralife's compact fluorescent light fixtures for years and years(I have 4 WPG currently), they are getting really old now (about 2 year old bulbs, and such that still work), and I feel that it may be time to finally "upgrade" my lights. What's the big difference between compact florescent and T5's? I never really understood the technology. I have been searching around here and there and found these lights...I am willing to spend big $ for some good, durable lights for my extreme planted tanks, I have a lot of aquatic plants that require high light, so indeed, I need high lights no doubt...

What do you recommend...?

48" Nova's Extreme T5 lights

48" BLACK SOLAR T5 HO - 4 X 54W

48" Tek Light T5 Fluorescent Aquarium Lighting 4ft 4 bulb 216W What lights do you recommend for the Tek fixture? Midday lights with 6K or mixing it up with aquablue? What's good? •_•

Overall, which one do you recommend for my high tech planted 60 gallon tank with pressurized co2?


----------



## pat w (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, Now I'm a noob with very little personal experience to go on, but when I was researching the same thing, this thread helped out a lot.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/lighting/28890-t5-s-vs-cf.html


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hagen GLO, love my 2x54W 48" fixture.

http://www.petsolutions.com/default.aspx?ItemId=15513900


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

By the way I found that more than 2x54W was WAY too much for my planted tank. Yes, CO2 pressurized, EI fert regime, etc. Too much algae and growth too fast too. I've been able to grow almost anything under only 2x54W of T5HO light including a very lush carpet of Marsiela and many plants typically classified as "high light" growers. You really may not need a fixture with 4 lights.


----------



## Piranha_Owns (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 6 bulb current light fixture over my 55 i use 4 of the 6 bulbs for 9 hours a day


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the response, folks. Yeah, I might only need 3x54, planning for a 3 bulb burst in the afternoon.

EDIT

I think I may get this one. I'm pretty sure this is the one I want.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/product_info.php?cPath=71_136&products_id=1638

It's on sale too. What do you guys think?


----------



## michelleml (Oct 24, 2009)

Im looking at the same thing. But i don't have a pressurized co2 so was wondering if i should just go with the 2- 54w. Im not looking at anything hi tech. don't have the funds or time for anything too fancy or time consuming


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think you will find anyone who will say that they regret having a catalina fixture. I've used both the tek's and catalina's. If money isn't an issue, definately go with the tek's. The catalina fixtures are one of thebest bangs for your buck, though. Reflectors are nice and they don't run warm at all. Customer service is top notch. I currently have a 3x54w on my 55g and that is way more than enough. I also use the third light only for a few ours for a noon burst. Never owned a nova so can't comment on that one.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the responses folks! Now it comes down to what kind of light should I get that's good for the plants.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

All right guys, I bought it with Jim's help (Catalina employee) So I have different lights 1 10k 1 65k 1 pg


----------



## nokturnalkid (Feb 27, 2007)

NeonFlux said:


> All right guys, I bought it with Jim's help (Catalina employee) So I have different lights 1 10k 1 65k 1 pg


That's what I would of got if they had the 10k bulb when I ordered my fixture. Ended up with 2x65k and a pg bulb. Still very pleased.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I see, well, it was $159.00 for everything; I am also pleased  I can't wait to get it set up sometime around friday.. I am probably going to plan out a timed noon burst; I wonder which should be my burst...hmm...65K! lol


----------

